# Need help with burning horns



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

I called my vet and he sayed a 4-her could tell me? Tips? Ideas? Thanks


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

We burned our Holstein calf's horns last year. We bought the electric burner and just followed the directions. Put her in the chute (she was about 3 mos old; horns were tiny nubs at that point) I held her head with a halter/lead rope. My dh did the burning. It smelled bad, but we made sure we got them good so there would be no scurs and so we wouldn't have to repeat it. They look lovely now.


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

Do you know any body that is in va beach ect that can do that for me? Thanks


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

no. I am all the way in Middle Tennessee. Call your county extension agency, and I bet they can tell you someone who has goats or cows that can help you.


----------



## cattlegirl (Mar 27, 2014)

K thank you!!


----------

